

Awesome 404 error page - thefool
http://nosh.me/404

======
agilo
That one is my favorite: <http://visitsteve.com/404.html>

------
mattsidesinger
When I take out my web pages, I do it with a sniper rifle, and it does not
result in a 500 error, rather an HTTP 410 (which in my opinion would take make
more sense in this case).

<http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616-sec10.html>

410 Gone

The requested resource is no longer available at the server and no forwarding
address is known. This condition is expected to be considered permanent.
Clients with link editing capabilities SHOULD delete references to the
Request-URI after user approval. If the server does not know, or has no
facility to determine, whether or not the condition is permanent, the status
code 404 (Not Found) SHOULD be used instead. This response is cacheable unless
indicated otherwise.

The 410 response is primarily intended to assist the task of web maintenance
by notifying the recipient that the resource is intentionally unavailable and
that the server owners desire that remote links to that resource be removed.
Such an event is common for limited-time, promotional services and for
resources belonging to individuals no longer working at the server's site. It
is not necessary to mark all permanently unavailable resources as "gone" or to
keep the mark for any length of time -- that is left to the discretion of the
server owner.

------
balloot
I'm sorry, but if you have a startup and you decide to spend your time
producing a fancy video for your 404 page, you probably aren't the best at
setting priorities.

~~~
doctoboggan
This probably took all of a day to build. They could have done it on the
weekend. It made me smile, and I explored the website. I'd say it paid off.

------
yeleti
Howabout this one <https://www.peopledock.com/404>

------
anirudhm
How about this one <http://playcez.com/error.php>

------
twinnie
How about this one: <http://webhex.net/404>

------
UIZealot
The damn page crashed my browser. Nice going nosh.me!

